# Sticker Shock



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I was reading a thread that kinda of got off topic and started talking about sheep hunting in the western states and how hard it is to get a nonresident tag, and thought why not Alaska I had the privilege

and honor of living there in service to our great nation in the early eighties. Long story short was looking at what they charge for  ten day to two week hunt, sixteen thousand to sixteen thousand nine hundred to just to hunt Dall Sheep I about pooped my pants.... I realize you have to have a guide now but still. Guess I was lucky they considered military personal as residents for the purpose of purchasing hunting and fishing licensees. Back then non-residents didn't need guides. Guess I was spoiled or blessed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Alaska is very expensive to hunt....you can go on a 10 day safari for African plains game cheaper than you can go to Alaska on a Dall Sheep or Brown Bear hunt.

Trouble with hunting sheep in the Western states is that most likely it will take you 20 years or longer to draw a tag unless you happen to get extremely lucky.

Sheep hunting in Canada is also very very pricey.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

For 16,000$ I'd consider turning my sisters whole flock of shetland sheep loose in the woods so you can hunt them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> For 16,000$ I'd consider turning my sisters whole flock of shetland sheep loose in the woods so you can hunt them.


Americans do not hunt domestic sheep.....but your muslim population could be interested....I understand that they have an affinity for ewe sheep.....and nanny goats.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a photo of a Pope and Young brown bear shot by a friend on Kodiak, I might be in the top ten? I can't seem to get it from e-mail to the box.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Could be easier for you to source it through something like photobucket.....just set up a account and store your pics that you want to post here and click the URL of any pic that you want to post and paste it in your post. We have non-friendly software on this site. Sorry man.

Regards.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Tried again, I have not had a second cup of go-juice yet, I'll figure it out.

Jerermy Hogeland builder in Anchorage AK. I brought him to Kodiak when he was out of high school.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

You might try to save the pic from your e-mail to your desktop; then you can upload to here from your desktop? That's how I have done it. There is probably an easier way, but it works for me

73, Mark


----------

